# Heater Sideways?



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I've noticed that a lot of people are placing their heaters sideways or at least with a slant to them.

does this transfer the heat better?

are they just lazy?

I have no idea!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I do it to spread the heat out a bit. You'll also want your heater to be in a high current area. It all helps the heat circulate around the tank.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> I do it to spread the heat out a bit. You'll also want your heater to be in a high current area. It all helps the heat circulate around the tank.


thanks dude,

I don't have a powerhead yet because they cost SOOO FRIGGEN MUCH FOR SOME REASON.

but its right next to the flow from my 110


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks dude,

I don't have a powerhead yet because they cost SOOO FRIGGEN MUCH FOR SOME REASON.

but its right next to the flow from my 110

Dude how big is your tank? I picked up a marineland powerhead for 40 bucks at petco for my 75. Shouldn't be crazy expensive. 
[/quote]


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

everything for aquariums cost way too much. A filter is just a $1 motor and 20 cents in plastic.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

mines 60-65 gall. the dude at big als told me 65.

but uhhhg I cant find one cheap. ill keep looking.

im sure they'd appreciate more of a current.



MPG said:


> I do it to spread the heat out a bit. You'll also want your heater to be in a high current area. It all helps the heat circulate around the tank.


dude, I hi jacked your pygo signature and photoshopped the size and quantity. I hope you're fine with that. I just thought i'd tell you lol


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the heaters in all 11 of my tanks either angled or horizontal, just so I dont have to worry about unplugging them and plugging them back in for water changes( have forgot to plug them back in a few times in the past). I make sure they stay below what the lowest water level in the tank will be for water changes.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Nzac said:


> I have the heaters in all 11 of my tanks either angled or horizontal, just so I dont have to worry about unplugging them and plugging them back in for water changes( have forgot to plug them back in a few times in the past). I make sure they stay below what the lowest water level in the tank will be for water changes.


lol I just dont unplug them.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I had one explode on me 20 years ago(most were hang on tank ledge back then) when doing a water change and apparently too much of it got exposed to air, ever since then I just keep em lower so they don't hit air, no unplugging then.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the glass fluval m200 heater.

but to be on the safe side ill unplug it from now on.


----------

